# Air Intake



## swampready (Aug 29, 2010)

I got a 07 Renegade, I'm want to change my air air intake to a 09 intake. Do I need to change to a 09 throttle body also? And would I be better off just getting a mrrpm or ron wood's intake? Thanks


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

I can't tell you wether the 09 intake is worth the money or if you should go ahead and get the race intake, but the 09 filter is definately worth the money. It filters better than the aftermarket filters and produces the most hp compared to all filters available for the can-ams. Now you are only talking about a very small hp change, so it probably won't be noticable. Also, if you are changing your intake, etc. you will need to tune it to get the maximun gain possible.

You can run the 09 filter without changing anything. I have one on my 08 right now with the 08 intake. I did tune it though.


----------



## swampready (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks coker I thought I read somewhere it was the intake that was better. So I just get the 09 filter for now. Yeah I probably wont notice any hp gains. But a little hp here and a little there makes the diffince. And later I can get mrrpm intake.


----------



## swampready (Aug 29, 2010)

So #4 is the air filter never seen one like that. So is the filter box the some? Where the filter goes into it looks like its slanted,I think mine is flat.

Nevermine I looked and mine is the same. That filter looks like a box with a filter on top. I'll like to see a real pic if someone could put one up.


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

The 09 intake is better than the 07-08. The race intake is better than the 09.


----------



## swampready (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks emc. Has anyone used mrrpm or woods? Which is better and whats the difference? And can I use with standard bore engine?

Sorry about all the ??????


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

Don't know which is better of the 2. But i'm sure they can be used on a standard bore.


----------

